# Outerbanks Beach Driving



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

I have never had a chance to drive on the beach. What do I need to be aware of, other than tire pressure? Where is a good place to drive onto the sand? What laws do I need to be aware of?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

First, read this:

http://www.ncbba.org/beachdriving.html

For where you can and can't drive, read this:

http://www.ncbba.org/beachaccess.html

Then, read the rest of the site. If you're not involved in the fight for opening the beaches up, please get involved.


----------



## btrotter (Sep 8, 2008)

*Red, Bass is correct*

Read the links he posted. A lot has to depend on what type of vehicle you have. Here's an example. I am at the outerbanks of NC every other weekend and depending on my stay I will drive my Ford Explorer and I will let my pressure down to 20psi. If I drive my Hummer I will let my pressure down to 30 from 45. If I drive my chevy ZR2 then I will air down to around 20psi. The Hummer has a wide stance. You will go good if the sand is packed. If it's loose and there has been a lot of traffic then you need to air down. Why???? Well here's the key. Letting your pressure down gives you 
Better Traction
tremendous less work on the transmission. I have seen 3 vehicles lost because there transmissions blew up. High tide comes up and there you go. You do use a little more fuel but weigh it out. Gas now or Transmission now??? There are certain "Ramps" on the outerbanks that are worse than others. for example. Ramp 38 is real soft and you will sink if your pressure is not down. All tackle shops have "free" air. yes there is something free on the outerbanks and it is air. Frank & Frans is where I do all my business. Red Drum Tackle does not but the gas station next door does have air and Dillions Corner across the street has air. I would HIGHLY recommend letting your pressure down to at least 25psi and you should be fine.
Regards,
Trotter


----------

